# Rear Control Arm Bushings



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been looking at these two options:

1965-1973 GTO - Control Arm Bushings, Rear Rubber - ’64-73 GTO, Tempest and LeMans Ori (12219K) | Suspension | OPGI.com

and 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/MOG-K5161/

The Summit kit comes as 2 per kit and states it requires 2 kits per car. That would only be 4 total. Now the kit from OPGI comes with 8. Obviously 8 is needed. But my question is ....

Are they not all the same size? (upper and lower control arm bushings)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently redid all of mine in the '67 with MOOG items, and yes, '65-up are all the same size. '64 had smaller bushings in the differential housing.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you GeeTee.


----------

